
Ask HN: Why do people CC themselves on email? - mrtimo
We have all seen it. Some people often CC themselves on an email they send. Why?<p>Best reason I&#x27;ve thought of so far: They use Microsoft Outlook and CC&#x27;ing themselves inserts their reply into the thread view, as well as makes the email searchable in the inbox (not just sent mail).
======
The_DaveG
Both of these and when I send from my ERP, if I don't CC myself, there will be
no (easily) searchable/usable copy, or proof that it was sent. Plus it makes
it easier for follow up emails.

------
detaro
to have a copy to store in the same folder as all the other related mails (you
could technically move it from your "sent" folder, but then you can't find it
there, or you'd have to copy it, which I'm not sure all mail clients do or
like).

------
jacquesm
To make sure the receiving party knows there is a record of the email.

